# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  مطلوب المساعدة بما يجب عمله قانونيا

## Hani

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يوجد لدينا استفسار خاص بمؤسستنا السعودية نود معرفة إن كان يوجد حلول قانونية لها لديكم وإمكانية تنفيذها، نشرحها كالتالي:
يوجد ألان تعسر مالي لدى مؤسستنا مما أدى إلى عجز في تنفيذ طلبيات عملائنا ، حيث منتجاتنا تحتاج الي 3 اشهر كما هو
متفق عليه في العقود المبرمة مع عملائنا حيث المنتجات خاص بالتشطيب وتأتي من الصين
، يوجد تعاقدات مع عملائنا من شهر 6 و 7 و 8 / 2011وقد استحق موعد توريد وتركيب المنتجات ولم نتمكن مع الأسف بالوفاء في التوريد والتركيب
في الموعد المحدد للعملاء وهو في الأشهر 9 و 10 و 11 / 2011 ، مما أدى الي مشاكلمع العملاء لمطالبتهم بالتوريد والتركيب ، تم شرح للعملاء بأن حدث تأخير والمؤسسةبحاجة الي مدة إضافية لتنفيذ الأعمال، وبعد دراسة وضع المؤسسة لتحديد موقف لدى المؤسسة ومعرفة حلول هذه المشكلة ، تم تحديد مواعيد جديدة تتماشى مع حل المشكلة المالية وقد تم توزع المواعيد الجديدة كالتالي : 
تم تحديد موعد إضافي جديد 45
يوما لبعض العملاء والبعض الأخر 60.
مما أدى إلى معدل تأخير لكل عميل من 5 إلى 6 شهور من تاريخ التعاقد ، أي تأخير من 2 إلى 3 اشهر إضافية عن الموعد
المحدد للتوريد .
لم يتم الي ألان رفع أي دعوى قضائية ضدنا في المحكمة بسبب التأخير ، فقط استلمنا شكوى من عميل واحد في الغرفة
التجارية وتم حل مشكلتها في الغرفة التجارية .
ولكن هناك تهديدات من الكثير من العملاء للذهاب إلى الغرفة التجارية لرفع شكوى على المؤسسة وكما تعلمون في حالة
وجود 3 شكاوي في الغرفة التجارية يتم توقف جميع معاملات المؤسسة حتى حل المشاكل ،
يوجد لدينا تخوفات من هذا الموضوع او ان يقوموا برفع قضايا ضدنا .

عدا عن ذلك تكرار ذهاب العملاء إلى معارضنا وتسبب بالمشاكل أمام عملاء آخرين والتلفظ بكلمات سيئة وادعائنا بالنصب.. 
لذا قررنا البحث عن حل لهذا المشكلة بشكل قانوني ونريد أن نسألكم هل يوجد حلول تضمن لنا الحماية القانونية حتى
تنفيذ أعمال العملاء؟ وعدم تكرار ذهاب هذه العملاء إلى معارضنا للتسبب بمشاكل ؟
نحن نقوم ألان بإبلاغ كل عميل بموعده الجديد، ونتوقع أمرين: إما موافقة العميل بالانتظار، أو طلب إلغاء العقد. 
في حالة موافقة العميل على الانتظار لن يكون هناك أي مشكلة في التوريد.
في حالة طلب إلغاء العقد ، فقد نحتاج الي 3 اشهر لاسترجاع المبالغ ، ولاكن لن يقبل جميع العملاء بالانتظار هذه
المدة وقد تسبب مشاكل ومطالبتهم الفورية لاسترجاع المبلغ ، وهذا غير متاح حالياً
الي بعد 3 شهور.

فهل من الممكن أن يكون هناك أي حل قانوني لهذه المشكلة ؟ هل من الممكن أن يكون جهة حكومية تكون مسؤوله بيننا
لتضمن لعملائنا هذا الحل ؟

حيث نحن لا نريد العملاء بتكرار الذهاب إلى مؤسستنا وعمل مشاكل في معارضنا مما يعقد لنا وضعنا ويؤثر على محل رزقنا.
نرجو الرد في أسرع وقت في حالة وجود حلول قد تقدموها مع خالص الشكر والتقدير ،

----------

